# AC compressor clutch problem



## dulguun (Jul 13, 2006)

Hello guys. great forum. I was wondering if any of guys had similar problem. My ac compressor is making huge noise. I suspect the bearing is worn out. Can i just get by replacing bearing on it? (it does blow cold air) Local dealer in Mongolia wants to charge full ac compressor price, which was like $500. Bought it from aftermarket dealer in Mongolia. Do you guys know any place where i could buy it online? or offline. I tried googling it, but with no luck. Is any alternative brand or solution? Do you know who is the manufacturer of the compressor? Thanks guys
2003 Nissan X-trail


----------



## dulguun (Jul 13, 2006)

My ac compress pulley siezed up and tore up my belt. dam. I'm in Mongolia. Where is a good place to order belt?


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

I see advertising in your post, PLEASE REFRAIN!!


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

XTrail1, calm the hell down. That's embedded forum linking to paying sponsors. It's supposed to be there. You've made over 100 posts and haven't noticed it yet?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

88pathoffroad said:


> It's supposed to be there. You've made over 100 posts and haven't noticed it yet?


Really? It's supposed to be there? I am on this forum everyday and I have only started seeing these sponsor links about a week or so ago. It wasn't there before and when it was introduced nobody even bothered to let members know what was happening. I knew what it was, but you can expect all members to know that too.

I can see that your name has been added to the moderators list of the X-Trail Forum here, yet your ride doesn't match nor does your username or title suggests that.

I think a quick intro of yourself to us (members of this forum) is due, unless you think otherwise.

If you're wondering why am being so blunt, well, your first post on this forum started with an attack on a member without any prior warning! PLUS your rep. score (or the Octane Rating as I call it) is not that encouraging either to hold that position.

*Marc: What is going on?*


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> but you can expect all members to know that too.


This should read "you can NOT expect all members to know that too."


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> Really? It's supposed to be there? I am on this forum everyday and I have only started seeing these sponsor links about a week or so ago. It wasn't there before and when it was introduced nobody even bothered to let members know what was happening. I knew what it was, but you can expect all members to know that too.
> 
> I can see that your name has been added to the moderators list of the X-Trail Forum here, yet your ride doesn't match nor does your username or title suggests that.
> 
> ...




Yes indeed the "content Links" were introduced by the site (new) owners late june 06.
We did not have a say in this.
Refer to a discussion in off-topic about this: link

88pathoffroad is a moderator not only in X-Trail but overviews the entire truck/4x4/suv section. He is a very knowledgable member in 4x4. You can have a look at his public profile for details. He joined the site in June 2004. Was appointed 4x4 Moderator in February 2005 (this before there was even a specific X-Trail sub forum). He had not been around for a while since the beginning of the year, but now is back as moderator because of his knowledge in trucks/4x4 and other sections requiring attention.
By the way don't be fooled by his reputation. I think it is no coincidence it matches the year of his truck  thats all.
Blunt? yes well I can't disagree with you there!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the overdue Intro Marc  Like me, am sure many of us didn't know what was going on with 88pathoffroad's name suddenly appearing in the mods list of the xtrail forum, let alone associating his rep. with the year model of his ride LOL

I don't think I'll do the same with my rep rating, cause it'll mean that I'll be 2 votes away from being kicked out. hahaha

No hard feelings there "88" and look forward to sharing the knowledge with you.


----------



## dulguun (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey dudes, i was just trying to get some help, instead it turned out to be huge battleground. Do you know how much new ac compressor cost? Is it interchangeable with another nissan?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

dulguun said:


> Hey dudes, i was just trying to get some help, instead it turned out to be huge battleground. Do you know how much new ac compressor cost? Is it interchangeable with another nissan?



Sorry for the diversion dulgunn 

You should try the wreckers and am sure you'll be able to score a second hand one for less than half the Nissan price.

If there are no wreckers where you are located, I will post a link to a UK based one later tonight whom you can check with.

Meanwhile try THESE guys. Although the compressor is currently showing out of stock, they can help you source it.


----------



## dulguun (Jul 13, 2006)

Do you think AC compressors would be same on all vehicles with QR25de engines? (such as 2003 Nissan altima, 2005 nissan frontier)


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

dulguun said:


> Do you think AC compressors would be same on all vehicles with QR25de engines? (such as 2003 Nissan altima, 2005 nissan frontier)


I suspect so.


----------



## dulguun (Jul 13, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> I suspect so.


R u sure? If so i'm gonna order ac compressor for altima.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

dulguun said:


> R u sure? If so i'm gonna order ac compressor for altima.


Call THESE guys and they'll tell you for sure! You may need to have the xtrail AC compressor part number handy, so they can match it for you with either the Altima or Sentra spec V.


----------

